# Dual Opteron 4180's PPD?



## johnnyfiive (Jul 18, 2012)

Does anyone have any information on the 4180's PPD?
(Does anyone folding for TPU even have a dual 4180 setup?)

*Edit:* Looks like I found my answer.


i7-2600K, @4.6GHz 28:11 Windows, @4.6Ghz 22:45 Linux, 41.1k ppd/56.7k ppd
i7 930, @4.1GHz 34:11 Windows, @3.8GHz 29:53 Linux, 30.8k ppd/37.7k ppd
Opteron 4180, @2.6GHz 30:22 Windows, @2.6GHz 22:02 Linux, 36.8k ppd/59.5k ppd
*Source:* http://en.fah-addict.net/forum/topic-56-2+anyone-using-an-opteron-4180.php#m407


----------



## Norton (Jul 19, 2012)

johnnyfiive said:


> Does anyone have any information on the 4180's PPD?
> (Does anyone folding for TPU even have a dual 4180 setup?)
> 
> *Edit:* Looks like I found my answer.
> ...



Don't know about Folding but for Crunching you would probably get 6-8,000 ppd out of Dual 4180's.... maybe a bit more


----------

